# Linkin parks songs really relate well to me



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know why but most of there songs even when I was growing up rlly pierced thru me and I rlly relate to them...I guess coz the lead singer has dp and I never knew back then but yeh I really love all there songs


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It actually is ...Chester had dp but I'm not sure if he has it now still..


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

linkin park is the dopest. One of the best to ever do rap and rock I love all their old stuff they kind of changed up their sound some on their new cd it was still aight though


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I'm a massive linkin park fan...when I seen them live it was probly the best concert I've ever been to


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Missjess, u seem to try to relate with others all the time with dp, I say it's making it worse for you, even if it is comforting when you find things to relate to at the time. I'm not talking about this post but in general. I by coincidence saw A LOT of your posts, they all are similar. I'm just trying to advise you and myself, because from what I read and heard, it's better to stop talking about dp so much, and not making it a bigger deal of what it is (although I know what u feel), and at least not to identify yourself with it anymore. This is one of the main prerequisites to recovery.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

missjess said:


> Yeah I'm a massive linkin park fan...when I seen them live it was probly the best concert I've ever been to


That would be sooo dope the best concert ive been to is blink or breaking benjiman and that's just bcuz it was in a really small packed theater. Given up is one of my fav LP jams tho http://www.youtube.com/watch? v=0xyxtzD54rM&list=FLSlIzMfk8ZyXBsBtKdGkfcw Chester go's hammm lol


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

" Im my own worst enemy, tell me what the fuck is wrong with me" ?!??? fucking awesome


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Parkway Drive - Home is for the heartless

THE song about dp

"I just feel numb"


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

heartless said:


> Parkway Drive - Home is for the heartless
> 
> THE song about dp
> 
> "I just feel numb"


Ya really dope song for sure


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

JJ123D said:


> Missjess, u seem to try to relate with others all the time with dp, I say it's making it worse for you, even if it is comforting when you find things to relate to at the time. I'm not talking about this post but in general. I by coincidence saw A LOT of your posts, they all are similar. I'm just trying to advise you and myself, because from what I read and heard, it's better to stop talking about dp so much, and not making it a bigger deal of what it is (although I know what u feel), and at least not to identify yourself with it anymore. This is one of the main prerequisites to recovery.


What do u mean by "I try to relate to ppl with dp all the time" ..I just make posts here like everyone else...and u know nothing about my dp I've had it for 7 years and in the first 4 years I was extremely positive and different to what I am now. I no longer find hope in recovery


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

You no longer find hope in recovery? I think it's ur dp talking, good luck anwz


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No I don't...I've had do a long time I can't remember what "me" without dp feels like


----------



## Sentinel (Mar 9, 2018)

it likes that a running man who loves music


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

l love those too..
but chester is not alive anymore..


----------

